# Super BlackHawk Hunter Grips



## kenpyoung (Nov 10, 2010)

I did a search but found no info in this forum or on the net in general.

I recently purchased a Ruger Super BlackHawk Hunter and am having problems finding rubber grips for the handgun.   Of all the grips I have found, none specifically say they will fit this gun.  Any suggestions?

Thank,

ken


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 10, 2010)

Pachmahyr makes grips for it


----------



## kenpyoung (Nov 10, 2010)

fishfryer said:


> Pachmahyr makes grips for it



Pachmayr does make Presentation grips for it but I should have mentioned that I'm looking for finger groove.  

Also the Pachmayr grips say they are for a Super Blackhawk Hunter 1st Ed. so don't know if these fit a new Hunter or not.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 10, 2010)

me nuther,I've got some old ones that fit all my old sbhs.Don't have a Hunter,but I'm guessing,they would fit.


----------



## JWarren (Nov 10, 2010)

This is what you want, Hogue Monogrip. These fit mine....

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=287993


----------



## kenpyoung (Nov 10, 2010)

JWarren said:


> This is what you want, Hogue Monogrip. These fit mine....
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=287993



Thanks, I looked at these earlier but one of the reviewer/comments was that these DO NOT fit a SBH with round trigger guard... 
But they fit OK on your Hunter model?


----------



## cferree (Nov 11, 2010)

*SBH grips*

I have a 5 1/2" SBH (not a hunter, but it does have a round trigger guard) and I have a Houge monogrip for it.   I'll if I still have the package.  It'll have the model#.


----------



## JWarren (Nov 11, 2010)

Here is another option, not rubber.....but a very nice finger grip stock.

http://www.badgercustomgrips.com/ruger_pistol_grips.php


----------



## kenpyoung (Nov 12, 2010)

JWarren said:


> Here is another option, not rubber.....but a very nice finger grip stock.
> 
> http://www.badgercustomgrips.com/ruger_pistol_grips.php



I really like the looks of those but I wonder if wood grips would be slick in the rain.


----------



## GAR (Nov 13, 2010)

*Grips*

I have a set of the Badger custom oversize grips on my BH.

It makes it feel a whole lot nicer on the hand when touching off heavy for caliber loads. IMHO I have no use for rubber grips on a heavy recoilling handgun.

I have talked with the owner of badger before purchasing my grips. I needed oversize grips because of large hands and he made them for me. Ended up purchasing a set for my Ruger and an older S&W 57.

GAR


----------



## kenpyoung (Nov 16, 2010)

JWarren said:


> This is what you want, Hogue Monogrip. These fit mine....
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=287993



Good call on the Hogue Monogrips....received the Super Blackhawk Hunter and the grips today and they fit and feel great !!

For future reference for anyone who searches the forum for grips that will fit, they are Hogue model 84000.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 22, 2010)

I like the wood grips on mine. Keep them they work fine and look better too.


----------



## smessler34 (Dec 9, 2010)

this grip from houge is awsome...no severe hand roll, warm when its cold, easy to install


----------

